# Cerveceria Latropical Habana



## Drgonzzo (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never seen anything like this one,glass has alotta factory flaws in it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 26, 2010)

Drgonzzo ~

 Welcome to the forum. It looks like you have a beer bottle from Cuba. Below is a little info I found on it. I am not sure of the date, but the brand goes back to 1888. Your bottle is likely from the early 1900s. But some more research should be able to narrow it down.

 SPBOB

 "La Tropical" Beer
  [align=left]
 Another great Cuban beer is La Tropical, or Cerveza la Tropical. This beer was first brewed in 1888 by the Blanco Herrera family in Havana. It was probably Cuba's best selling brand until Castro confiscated it in 1960. Back in the good old days, the La Tropical brewery in Havana was an idyllic spot with a beautiful tropical garden along the banks of the Almendares river. On Sundays, Cubans from all walks of life would gather in the gardens to dance the rumba to live music and drink fresh, cold beer. They also had a professional baseball stadium on the same site. A couple of years ago, a Cuban-American guy, Manuel Portuondo bought the U. S. trademark and began brewing the beer from the original family recipe. (Our beer drinking expert, RaÃºl, says it tastes just like the beer he remembers from Cuba.)

 Here's what their bottle looks like currently.[/align]


----------



## Drgonzzo (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome thanx,I've drank Cerveza many times ,great beer.any bottles I posted on here are ones I couldnt find anything on specificly so Ive tried before.Wife and I are sellin all kinds of stuff on ebay to supplement Santa,we have 3 boys and work is slow.Dont really like selling off things Ive collected over the years but I guess we gotta make room for all the new stuff were gonna waste our money on for Christmas lol.


----------



## jk666 (Sep 30, 2016)

I picked one up today with the same embossing, but just a '2' on the base.


----------

